# JLL buyer be ware



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Subsequent to an honest review of my experience with JLL… I get an email, from trust pilot, saying JLL have reported me for advertising while reviewing their product; fair enough I did advise buyers to purchase an ICG5 🤫
However I then read the reply to my lengthy review of their customer service(?) which totally contradicted the points I’d raised.
Blatant untruths were contained within their rebuke. Purchase was made on same afternoon that price drop appeared hours later. Also, I was told bike hadn’t been dispatched. Someone is fibbing.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

You bought a bike and it then went on sale for less and when yiu contacted them they didn't give you sale price? 

That's pretty shite tbh, I mean it's shit that they didn't tell u the bike was about to be reduced but then their ordering systems and upcoming discount departments might not be aligned. 

To not offer you iu the discount is shit, would have returned it and bought it elsewhere. 

I had the same situ with a mulberry bag for my Mrs, bought it and gave it to her, she then went to the store to look to buy the accessories for it, the bag was on sale WITH the accessories included (only 2 days difference between me buying and her going into store). 

She returned it and then bought the new deal one.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep, I completed the order at 12:01, the very same afternoon the price was dropped!

*did she give you the difference back though? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

I have to disagree here - they offered it as a price you were clearly happy to pay, you paid and then subsequently a few hours later they’ve lowered the price. It’s unfortunate at best but I have to agree with the business here.

if they’d have put the price up £100 would you have offered to pay the difference?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Yep, I completed the order at 12:01, the very same afternoon the price was dropped!
> 
> *did she give you the difference back though? 🤣🤣🤣


That's brutal, as soon as you pointed it out to them they should have rectified it... Customer service 101.

Did she **** lol


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

faipdeooiad said:


> I have to disagree here - they offered it as a price you were clearly happy to pay, you paid and then subsequently a few hours later they’ve lowered the price. It’s unfortunate at best but I have to agree with the business here.
> 
> if they’d have put the price up £100 would you have offered to pay the difference?


The dumb ****s then cost me a days leave too - there was no recompense there either… JLL lied (they hadn’t dispatched it) and the delivery service lied too (they confirmed a delivery date, supposedly when they had the bike in their possession) and on the day I cancelled - they dropped the price again.

Pay the difference? Fook that; I’m from upt’ north.


----------

